# Veterinarians that make Housecalls & Mobile Vets



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, shouldn't this be a Sticky in the Health Section? It might help many of us when we need a house visit for whatever reason. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im lucky, my vet makes house calls, but his office is in walking distance from my house.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Meant to add it also to the health section


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

None around here officially, but I have heard that a lot of vets are great with families that have to put down a pet. I would be shocked if our vet tech wouldn't come over if I asked. She is so in love with the boys - and the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

McLean House Calls Veterinary Services
Barrie Ontario, Canada


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick's vet was wonderful. Made regular house calls and his final call.
For those of you in northeast PA:
Dr. Sam's Veterinary Housecalls
P.O.Box 152 
Bath, PA 18014-0152
484-809-9838
Welcome | Dr. Sam's Veterinary House Calls
Samantha Ottinger, DVM


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Our vet is mobile only and is not on that list. She and her husband are wonderful if anyone in *Fairfield County, Connecticut* needs a vet who makes house calls. Her name is Dr. Meredith Re and her partner is her husband, Dr. John Gallagher. (They have a one year-old son so working out of their house is better for them.) I absolutely adore Dr. Re, who is tiny, and so does Griffin. She manages him beautifully although he is easily twice her size! She is a graduate of Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine (as is her partner) and their practice is called *Good Shepherd Veterinary Services*. They can be reached by phone at: *(203) 505-1911* or *(203) 803-5038 or by e-mailing **[email protected]*.

They are really great, smart veterinarians and kind people.

NewfieMom


----------

